

Single handedly building a road for 22 years - sjclemmy
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dashrath_Manjhi

======
magoon
Amazing what he was able to do. And yet, the State of Connecticut took over 10
years to widen 4 miles of I-84.

